# Changing dust extraction location on bandsaw



## Beachcricket (16 Aug 2013)

Hello to everyone,

I'm wondering if it's possible to have the dust extraction around the blade rather than down at the bottom of the lower cabinet. The port seems to be restricted by a plate for some reason? and I wonder whether introducing the suction sooner will be more effective.

Space is limited under the bandsaw table and before I go to the trouble of making something, is it worth the time or will there always be dust collecting in the cabinet?

















Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Aug 2013)

I'm not sure where I've seen it, but someone has done just what yo are suggesting, using PVC plumbing pipe. As with any machine, the sooner you can catch the stuff (i.e. the closest you can get to where it is produced) the more effective you are likely to be. You've certainly got room between the table and the lower bearing guides to mount a pipe, say 50mm dia.
Let us know how you get on.
S


----------



## marcros (16 Aug 2013)

This may be the thread bandsaw-dust-extraction-help-t50229.html?hilit=bandsaw%20dust%20mod%20extraction%20pipe%20olly


----------



## Steve Maskery (16 Aug 2013)

I don't recognise the pics, but yes, it is that very same idea. I think his problem there might well have been that she was using a DX machine rather than a shop vac. HVLP vs LVHP and all that.
One thing to consider with this type of mod is how it will cope with table tilt. I can see such a mod accidentally kinking the blade if the table is tilted whilst the tube is around the blade.
S


----------



## fluffflinger (16 Aug 2013)

I've got a 63mm square to round guttering adaptor under the table on my Startrite 352 idea provided by a thread on here which I can't find. Suggest that a few basic measurements are taken and then off to the plumbers merchants.

Don't forget plumbing pipe and fittings can be re-shaped after heating with a hot air gun if things don't fit perfectly.

Sorry should have said it works brilliantly. Very little finds it's way through to the floor.


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Aug 2013)

I have changed the position of the extraction on my Hammer but before you do that. I have never seen a cover plate over an extraction port can you remove it? Also keeping the flexible extraction pipe as short as possible will improve the air flow can you shorten and straighten it.


----------



## MARK.B. (17 Aug 2013)

I have changed the position of the extraction on my Hammer but before you do that. I have never seen a cover plate over an extraction port can you remove it?

I have the same sort of plate on my sip bandsaw,not sure if its to restrict the airflow or increase it,, either way the actual dust extraction is pants.


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Aug 2013)

Peter Sefton":2qtkis2u said:


> I have changed the position of the extraction on my Hammer but before you do that. I have never seen a cover plate over an extraction port can you remove it? Also keeping the flexible extraction pipe as short as possible will improve the air flow can you shorten and straighten it.




I recently purchased a Record BS and it had the extraction port blocked off on the inside. When I asked about it I was told HSE requirements to stop you putting your hand / fingers in to the blade whilst machine running. As my 14 year old son said if anybody was stupid enough to put their hand into a dust port on a running machine then they deserve all the get :!:


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Aug 2013)

If you put your son forward to run the HSE I will back him.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Charlie Woody (17 Aug 2013)

It's come to something when a 14 year old has a better understanding of how to do things than the so called "experts". By the way Peter I have just shown him your comment and he was chuffed!


----------



## heatherw (17 Aug 2013)

We had a very narrow escape on this very point about 20 years ago. There were 4 or 5 of us in the workshop and one of the lads 9 year old niece was there they'd just popped in on the way to somewhere. Everyone got to talking except one guy who was using the bandsaw. I glanced down during the chat and there she was, by the bandsaw, with her hand in the dust port 'helping' the sawdust out while the machine was still running. Still makes my flesh creep to think of it. We didn't have extraction on that machine, of course, or there wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Beachcricket (19 Aug 2013)

Thank you for the responses.

I think I'll have to have a go and see if it helps. The plate is just a nuisance and needs to go, I totally agree with your son Charlie.


----------



## Harlequin (25 Aug 2013)

you need this  

http://ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/bandsaw- ... 46081.html


----------



## Beachcricket (13 Sep 2013)

Thought I'd update what I've ended up doing, not perfect but a lot better. I tried building a box but it was a nightmare fitting it in and making sure it was secure. Instead I bought a 100mm to 50mm hose reducer from Axminster.
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-hose-reducers--plastic-prod827548/

This was attached to the extraction pipe and a 40mm flexible waste pipe from B&Q on the other of the end created this.











Not sure how I attach it, perhaps magnets or even good old duct tape. The suction is good but could be improved with a proper 50mm extraction pipe, it will do for now though and for £7 all in I can't complain.


----------



## Peter Sefton (13 Sep 2013)

I like lateral thinking, good on you :!: 
Cheers Peter


----------



## custard (15 Sep 2013)

Peter Sefton":3fwrnf5t said:


> I have changed the position of the extraction on my Hammer



That's interesting, any chance of a photo? Did it make an improvement?

I use a Hammer N4400 with skip tooth blades and a Felder RL125 extractor, I'm reasonably pleased with dust extraction on this machine.


----------



## johnf (15 Sep 2013)

Peter Sefton":3lb9pd0a said:


> I have changed the position of the extraction on my Hammer but before you do that. I have never seen a cover plate over an extraction port can you remove it? Also keeping the flexible extraction pipe as short as possible will improve the air flow can you shorten and straighten it.



Peter I also use the same hammer bandsaw any chance of a photo


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Sep 2013)

I will see if I can take one and get back to you both.
I have my new nine month students starting tomorrow so its a busy time with all the preparation and getting the guys settled in the workshop.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Sep 2013)

Hi a couple of photos of my modifications, I should say I never had an issue with dust from the Bandsaw when it was connected to an old NU tool extractor that you may see in the background. Only when I had too move machines around to fit in the new Felder A741 Surface planer. I then put the Numatic on the Bandsaw and it’s just not really man enough. 
I need to use a low level (short) extractor as it’s a bit in the middle of the machine shop and too involved to be piped up to a bigger system.
The new 100mm extraction outlet is off a felder Bandsaw and is fine but I have made a plywood slope inside the bandsaw body to assist the extractor. The Numatic just passes the LEV test but only just so if anybody has any suggestions for a better small extractor that is not too tall max 900mm please say so.
Cheers Peter


----------



## custard (18 Sep 2013)

Thanks Peter, that's very interesting.


----------



## Teepeg (16 Nov 2013)

It all seems a bit much really as the most of the dust is actually taken away using the normal extractor, thou i guess if you have time on your hands then this is fine ...


----------



## Mark A (17 Nov 2013)

Peter Sefton":20jsfl3z said:


> If anybody has any suggestions for a better small extractor that is not too tall max 900mm please say so.
> Cheers Peter


 Take a look at PWM's range of dust extractors I have no connection to them - I signed up to their newsletter when I bought a dust shroud for an angle grinder. 

Mark


----------



## Peter Sefton (17 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the info Mark I will take a look.
Cheers peter


----------



## E-wan (13 Oct 2018)

Peter Sefton":1ajncne9 said:


> Hi a couple of photos of my modifications, I should say I never had an issue with dust from the Bandsaw when it was connected to an old NU tool extractor that you may see in the background. Only when I had too move machines around to fit in the new Felder A741 Surface planer. I then put the Numatic on the Bandsaw and it’s just not really man enough.
> I need to use a low level (short) extractor as it’s a bit in the middle of the machine shop and too involved to be piped up to a bigger system.
> The new 100mm extraction outlet is off a felder Bandsaw and is fine but I have made a plywood slope inside the bandsaw body to assist the extractor. The Numatic just passes the LEV test but only just so if anybody has any suggestions for a better small extractor that is not too tall max 900mm please say so.
> Cheers Peter


Hi

I'm planning make a similar modification to my smaller band saw  using 50mm ducting.

This would involve cutting out a small portion of the bandsaw body just below the lower guide. Approximately the section marked in marker pen in the attached photos.

Should I be concerned about any impact of structural integrity on the bandsaw frame from removing this small piece of metal?

I was planning on protecting the lower wheel with a plastic bag and insulating tape so it doesn't get covered in swarf From The Cutting. The other option would be removing the circlip that holds the wheel in place and pulling it off the spindle but I thought that might be more likely to affect the setup when I try and re fit it.

If I do go ahead with this do any of you have any suggestions about how to remove the waste piece of metal. I was thinking of making a series of relief cuts vertically and then finishing it off with a combination of jigsaw hacksaw and file.

Also I'm planning to connect a 45 degree elbow directly to the connector shown in the photograph.

P.s I'm enjoying your bandsaw setup video Peter

Thanks

Ewan















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tasky (15 Oct 2018)

E-wan":1himkzan said:


> Should I be concerned about any impact of structural integrity on the bandsaw frame from removing this small piece of metal?


Have you seen this solution?
post1241516.html#p1241516 
post1241607.html#p1241607

Far less involved than hacking up your bandsaw...


----------

